# media-libs/opencv-4.5.5-r1::gentoo failed (résolu)

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Lors d'une mise à jour je rencontre un souci avec =media-libs/opencv-4.5.5-r1::gentoo

Que voulez-vous que je fournisse en complément afin de m'aider ?

Auriez-vous une idée de ce qu'il m'arrive ?

Merci

```
cc1plus: attention: l'option de la ligne de commande « -Wmissing-prototypes » est valable pour C/ObjC mais pas pour C++

cc1plus: attention: l'option de la ligne de commande « -Wstrict-prototypes » est valable pour C/ObjC mais pas pour C++

cc1plus: note: l'option de la ligne de commande non reconnue « -Wno-unnamed-type-template-args » aurait pu avoir pour but de supprimer les diagnostiques précédents

ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.

 * ERROR: media-libs/opencv-4.5.5-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   ninja -v -j3 -l6 failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  127:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 5627:  Called cmake-multilib_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1427:  Called multilib-minimal_src_compile

 *   environment, line 4412:  Called multilib_foreach_abi 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line 4679:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line 4372:  Called _multibuild_run '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line 4370:  Called _multilib_multibuild_wrapper 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line  730:  Called multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile

 *   environment, line 4406:  Called multilib_src_compile

 *   environment, line 4891:  Called cmake_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1538:  Called cmake_build

 *   environment, line 1507:  Called eninja

 *   environment, line 2188:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$@" || die "${nonfatal_args[@]}" "${*} failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-libs/opencv-4.5.5-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-libs/opencv-4.5.5-r1::gentoo'`.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info =opencv-4.5.5

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencv-4.5.5-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencv-4.5.5-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencv-4.5.5-r1/work/opencv-4.5.5_build-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencv-4.5.5-r1/work/opencv-4.5.5'

 * 

 * The following package has failed to build, install, or execute postinst:

 * 

 *  (media-libs/opencv-4.5.5-r1:0/4.5.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencv-4.5.5-r1/temp/build.log'

 * 

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.

n73sm ~ #
```

```
n73sm ~ # emerge --info '=media-libs/opencv-4.5.5-r1::gentoo'

Portage 3.0.30 (python 3.9.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-11.2.0, glibc-2.33-r7, 4.19.97-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.97-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2670QM_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-glibc2.33

KiB Mem:    24586684 total,   9504340 free

KiB Swap:   25165820 total,  25165820 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 28 Feb 2022 22:15:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 5a1b496eaf399fab3cda88972cba9028b507e156

Timestamp of repository brave-overlay: Mon, 28 Feb 2022 18:36:46 +0000

Head commit of repository brave-overlay: 4a1f997f6152eb45f31cd009dc8932ddd723a9c5

sh bash 5.1_p16

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.37_p1 p2) 2.37

app-misc/pax-utils:        1.3.3::gentoo

app-shells/bash:           5.1_p16::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:      2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:             5.34.0-r6::gentoo

dev-lang/python:           3.6.15::gentoo, 3.7.12_p1::gentoo, 3.9.9-r1::gentoo, 3.10.0_p1-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/rust-bin:         1.58.1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:            3.22.2::gentoo

dev-util/meson:            0.60.3::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:       2.7-r3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:           0.44.10::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:          2.25::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:        2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo, 2.71-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:        1.13.4-r2::gentoo, 1.16.4::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:        2.37_p1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils-config: 5.4::gentoo

sys-devel/clang:           12.0.1::gentoo, 13.0.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:             8.3.0-r3::gentoo, 9.2.0-r2::gentoo, 9.3.0-r2::gentoo, 10.3.1_p20211126::gentoo, 11.2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:      2.5-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:         2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/llvm:            12.0.1::gentoo, 13.0.0::gentoo

sys-devel/make:            4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers:  5.15-r3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:            2.33-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

brave-overlay

    location: /var/db/repos/brave-overlay

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/brave-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

plex-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/plex-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

src_prepare-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/src_prepare-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=3 --load-average=3.0 --keep-going=y --with-bdeps=y"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs buildpkg-live config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr-FR fr en-US en en-GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -l6"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aes alsa amd64 avx bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr elogind encode examples exif fdk flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gui handbook iconv icu ipv6 jpeg lcms libglvnd libnotify libtirpc mad mmx mmxext mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell split-usr sse sse2 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg tiff tools truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb utils vorbis wxwidgets x264 x265 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2020" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" CAMERAS="ptp2 ax203" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr-FR fr en-US en en-GB" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="dav auth_pam fancyindex addition geoip fastcgi uwsgi gzip rewrite autoindex charset proxy" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-4 php8-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres12 postgres13" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 python3_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26 ruby27" SANE_BACKENDS="genesys hp hp3500 hp3900 hp4200 hp5400 hp5590 snapscan hpsj5s canon canon630u canon_dr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i965 i915 intel nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  ADDR2LINE, AR, ARFLAGS, AS, ASFLAGS, CC, CCLD, CONFIG_SHELL, CPP, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, CXXFILT, ELFEDIT, EXTRA_ECONF, F77FLAGS, FC, GCOV, GPROF, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LD, LEX, LFLAGS, LIBTOOL, MAKE, MAKEFLAGS, NM, OBJCOPY, OBJDUMP, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RANLIB, READELF, RUSTFLAGS, SIZE, STRINGS, STRIP, YACC, YFLAGS

n73sm ~ #
```

```
n73sm ~ # emerge --info =opencv-4.5.5

Portage 3.0.30 (python 3.9.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-11.2.0, glibc-2.33-r7, 4.19.97-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.97-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2670QM_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-glibc2.33

KiB Mem:    24586684 total,   9667004 free

KiB Swap:   25165820 total,  25165820 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 28 Feb 2022 22:15:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 5a1b496eaf399fab3cda88972cba9028b507e156

Timestamp of repository brave-overlay: Mon, 28 Feb 2022 18:36:46 +0000

Head commit of repository brave-overlay: 4a1f997f6152eb45f31cd009dc8932ddd723a9c5

sh bash 5.1_p16

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.37_p1 p2) 2.37

app-misc/pax-utils:        1.3.3::gentoo

app-shells/bash:           5.1_p16::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:      2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:             5.34.0-r6::gentoo

dev-lang/python:           3.6.15::gentoo, 3.7.12_p1::gentoo, 3.9.9-r1::gentoo, 3.10.0_p1-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/rust-bin:         1.58.1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:            3.22.2::gentoo

dev-util/meson:            0.60.3::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:       2.7-r3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:           0.44.10::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:          2.25::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:        2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo, 2.71-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:        1.13.4-r2::gentoo, 1.16.4::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:        2.37_p1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils-config: 5.4::gentoo

sys-devel/clang:           12.0.1::gentoo, 13.0.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:             8.3.0-r3::gentoo, 9.2.0-r2::gentoo, 9.3.0-r2::gentoo, 10.3.1_p20211126::gentoo, 11.2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:      2.5-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:         2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/llvm:            12.0.1::gentoo, 13.0.0::gentoo

sys-devel/make:            4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers:  5.15-r3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:            2.33-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

brave-overlay

    location: /var/db/repos/brave-overlay

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/brave-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

plex-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/plex-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

src_prepare-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/src_prepare-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=3 --load-average=3.0 --keep-going=y --with-bdeps=y"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs buildpkg-live config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr-FR fr en-US en en-GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -l6"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aes alsa amd64 avx bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr elogind encode examples exif fdk flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gui handbook iconv icu ipv6 jpeg lcms libglvnd libnotify libtirpc mad mmx mmxext mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell split-usr sse sse2 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg tiff tools truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb utils vorbis wxwidgets x264 x265 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2020" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" CAMERAS="ptp2 ax203" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr-FR fr en-US en en-GB" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="dav auth_pam fancyindex addition geoip fastcgi uwsgi gzip rewrite autoindex charset proxy" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-4 php8-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres12 postgres13" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 python3_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26 ruby27" SANE_BACKENDS="genesys hp hp3500 hp3900 hp4200 hp5400 hp5590 snapscan hpsj5s canon canon630u canon_dr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i965 i915 intel nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  ADDR2LINE, AR, ARFLAGS, AS, ASFLAGS, CC, CCLD, CONFIG_SHELL, CPP, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, CXXFILT, ELFEDIT, EXTRA_ECONF, F77FLAGS, FC, GCOV, GPROF, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LD, LEX, LFLAGS, LIBTOOL, MAKE, MAKEFLAGS, NM, OBJCOPY, OBJDUMP, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RANLIB, READELF, RUSTFLAGS, SIZE, STRINGS, STRIP, YACC, YFLAGS

n73sm ~ #
```

```
n73sm ~ # emerge -pqv '=media-libs/opencv-4.5.5-r1::gentoo'

[ebuild  r  U ] media-libs/opencv-4.5.5-r1 [4.5.4] USE="contrib contribdnn eigen examples features2d jpeg opengl openmp png python qt5 tiff (-contribcvv) -contribfreetype (-contribhdf) (-contribovis) (-contribsfm) (-contribxfeatures2d) (-cuda) -debug -dnnsamples -download -ffmpeg -gdal (-gflags) (-glog) -gphoto2 -gstreamer -gtk3 -ieee1394 -java -jpeg2k -lapack -lto -opencl -opencvapps -openexr (-tesseract) -testprograms -threads -v4l -vaapi (-vtk) -webp -xine" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="avx popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 -avx2 -avx512f -f16c -fma3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 python3_10* -python3_8" 

[ebuild  rR   ] media-plugins/frei0r-plugins-1.7.0-r1  USE="facedetect scale0tilt -doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

  (media-libs/opencv-4.5.5-r1:0/4.5.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (media-plugins/frei0r-plugins-1.7.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

n73sm ~ #
```

```
n73sm ~ # ls '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencv-4.5.5-r1/temp/build.log' -lh

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage 4,0M  1 mars  09:27 /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencv-4.5.5-r1/temp/build.log

n73sm ~ # 
```

Last edited by pti-rem on Sat Mar 05, 2022 3:25 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pti-rem

```
n73sm ~ # cat '/etc/portage/package.mask/media-libs_opencv-4.5.5-r1::gentoo'

=media-libs/opencv-4.5.5-r1::gentoo

n73sm ~ #
```

```
n73sm ~ # emerge -avuDN @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Nothing to merge; quitting.

n73sm ~ #
```

```
n73sm ~ # emerge -a --depclean

 * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

 * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

 * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

 * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

 * package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

 * depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

 * 

 * As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

 * unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

 * consequence of this, it often becomes necessary to run 

 * `emerge --update --newuse --deep @world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> No packages selected for removal by depclean

>>> To see reverse dependencies, use --verbose

Packages installed:   1739

Packages in world:    386

Packages in system:   43

Required packages:    1739

Number removed:       0

n73sm ~ #
```

```
n73sm ~ # revdep-rebuild -- -av && date

 * This is the new python coded version

 * Please report any bugs found using it.

 * The original revdep-rebuild script is installed as revdep-rebuild.sh

 * Please file bugs at: https://bugs.gentoo.org/

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

Your system is consistent

mar. 01 mars 2022 10:55:19 CET

n73sm ~ # 
```

----------

## pti-rem

```
n73sm ~ # tail -n 43 '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencv-4.5.5-r1/temp/build.log' | head -n 4

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencv-4.5.5-r1/work/opencv-4.5.5/samples/cpp/tutorial_code/gapi/doc_snippets/api_ref_snippets.cpp:3:10: erreur fatale: opencv2/gapi.hpp : Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

    3 | #include <opencv2/gapi.hpp>

      |          ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

compilation terminée.

n73sm ~ # 
```

J'essaie sans le drapeau examples

----------

## pti-rem

```
n73sm ~ # cat '/etc/portage/package.mask/media-libs_opencv-4.5.5-r1::gentoo'

#=media-libs/opencv-4.5.5-r1::gentoo

n73sm ~ # 
```

```
n73sm ~ # cat '/etc/portage/package.use/exemples-failed'

#=media-libs/opencv-4.5.5-r1::gentoo -examples

media-libs/opencv -examples

n73sm ~ #
```

```
n73sm ~ # emerge -avuDN @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/opencv-4.5.5-r1:0/4.5.5::gentoo [4.5.4:0/4.5.4::gentoo] USE="contrib contribdnn eigen features2d jpeg opengl openmp png python qt5 tiff (-contribcvv) -contribfreetype (-contribhdf) (-contribovis) (-contribsfm) (-contribxfeatures2d) (-cuda) -debug -dnnsamples -download -examples* -ffmpeg -gdal (-gflags) (-glog) -gphoto2 -gstreamer -gtk3 -ieee1394 -java -jpeg2k -lapack -lto -opencl -opencvapps -openexr (-tesseract) -testprograms -threads -v4l -vaapi (-vtk) -webp -xine" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="avx popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 -avx2 -avx512f -f16c -fma3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 python3_10* -python3_8" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] media-plugins/frei0r-plugins-1.7.0-r1::gentoo  USE="facedetect scale0tilt -doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 2 packages (1 upgrade, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

  (media-libs/opencv-4.5.5-r1:0/4.5.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (media-plugins/frei0r-plugins-1.7.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for media-libs/opencv-4.5.5-r1

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) media-libs/opencv-4.5.5-r1::gentoo

>>> Installing (1 of 2) media-libs/opencv-4.5.5-r1::gentoo

>>> Emerging (2 of 2) media-plugins/frei0r-plugins-1.7.0-r1::gentoo

>>> Installing (2 of 2) media-plugins/frei0r-plugins-1.7.0-r1::gentoo

>>> Jobs: 2 of 2 complete                           Load avg: 2.25, 2.75, 3.37

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.

n73sm ~ #
```

----------

